# Looking for a Chef from a Belfast built ship



## Charlie Warmington (Sep 9, 2005)

Any chefs out there who cooked or still cooks on a Belfast built ship - either Harland and Wolff or Workman Clark? I'm working on a little project that you might be able to help me with.
Regards,
Charlie Warmington.


----------



## brian kernaghan (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello Charlie, Brian Kernaghan here, you´ll find some interesting posts under historic shipping lines....Head Line. I was with the head line fromend 1959 until 1967. I cannot think of any cooks still around from that time, but there are lots of names on that site.
good luck.
BK


----------



## mcgurggle (Jul 31, 2005)

Charlie Warmington said:


> Any chefs out there who cooked or still cooks on a Belfast built ship - either Harland and Wolff or Workman Clark? I'm working on a little project that you might be able to help me with.
> Regards,
> Charlie Warmington.


I was a Cook on two Belfast built ships, the "M.V. La Estancia" (Buries Markes) & S.S.Roonagh Head (Head Line). Be glad to help if possible.
(Thumb) 
McG


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

Hey Charlie, my apologies for my "vanishing" act, entirely my fault I must confess but if you still need to speak to me I'll make sure I'm available. [=P] 

By the way I'm not a cook either but I *can* burn Cornflakes (Jester)


----------

